# Any AKC owner handlers here?



## hunny518

I have been Handling Aria for her shows and I'm determined to finish her championship on my own as an owner-handler. We have only done 4 shows so far and she is only 13 months old an her first show was when she was 11 months old. I'm am 100% new to showing and Aria and I are learning together. I have a great mentor and my breeder is 100% fantastic and they have complete faith in Aria and I. Afterall, he is the one who talked me into giving it a try. 
I have so far been going into this with the attitude that it is a learning experience for me and not concentrating on winning nor do I really care when we don't. So many people keep telling me that it's almost impossible for an owner-handler to finish their poodle but my breeder and mentor think we have a good chance. They both have been in the show poodle world for over 20 years. I have seen a couple owner handlers who are getting points on their dogs so that keeps me hopeful, but they aren't new to the show world either. Last show I know I was beat strictly do to politics. I could tell when the judge evaluated us in our class she was very impressed with Aria, but for best of winners I had no chance. 
Last show, Aria and I showed our best so far, and that got me really excited and finally feel like we are getting this down. 

I'm just wondering if there are any owner handlers here who can help keep up my faith and give me a little insight. 
Is there something I can do that will help us stand out just a little more then the pro-handlers?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

NOLA shows her kids almost exclusively. Charismatic Millie showed her boy for most of his championship. I showed my Journey for her first points. Fond of Poodles shows her own. Fond of Poodles and I show CKC...


----------



## outwest

Actually, Arreau, didn't CM have Tiger with a handler? I believe she did his grandchampion on her own.  Maybe she will chime in here to clarify. NOLA is very experienced.


----------



## hunny518

Thanks Outwest! I always like what you have to say, you are one of the most encouraging and positive people I see post on here, and always know just what to say. We have done a handling class, unfortunately I can't find any poodle handling classes close enough to home at the point in time, but I check often. Even though the handling class I did was taught by a very well respected AKC judge, it was an all breed handling class and I have discovered that each breed has its own techniques and have been told by the poodle people that I need to do this or that instead, and I have felt that I have learned so much more and improved tremendously just by going and putting myself in the shows. 
My mentor always tells me which shows to attend and which ones I shouldn't waste my money on because depending on which judge will be there. Mostly at this point I'm really going in for practice anyways. 
I definitely do this for fun as #1 and that goes for both Aria and I. The day I feel Aria is unhappy in the ring is the day we walk away and never look back, but it won't happen, this girl was born for the ring. She watches the others intensely ringside, I swear she is making mental notes.. Lol 
It's so funny how her mood changes immediately to serious mode immediately after she is sprayed up, and her game face comes on.. And this after only 4 shows 
So far the last 3 shows we have been in there hasn't been any other bitches entered in the 12-18 age group. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

Keep your chin up. It takes a couple times at the shows to realize there really are some politics in poodles and then you get annoyed and then you learn to live with it. LOL At the same time, usually the best poodle wins and that is very rarely from the 12-18 month class, but it is done!


----------



## hunny518

I went in knowing its pretty political, nobody sugar coated it for me and I knew I would be facing a challenge, but it also helps to hear others success stories because even though its very hard, I know it's not impossible. 
Also, Outwest, my response earlier was in reference to what you had posted, but now your post is gone. Did you erase it? Or am I going Crazy!!?! And imagined the whole thing!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLA Standards

Hello Hunny,

(that was fun to type! :act-up

Sounds like you have a great grasp of what it is going to take to be an Owner Handler in AKC.

You can be successful. 
Yes, it is hard, but it is not impossible.
And it is SO rewarding! Known as the most competitive venue/highest bar, competing and achieving gives great recognition and accomplishment.

The X Factor is your mentor. Your dedication and desire to achieve follows closely. Your dog, beautifully presented with great structure and movement will get you there!

I started just a few years ago and have placed at the PCA National with my dogs - 3 x in 4 years. Singled out the 7th Red Standard AKC CH, Antoinette, finished the 3rd BBE Apricot Standard and the 1st Apricot Dog GR CH , Lombardi, and with spectacular help from Sarah R. - 2 5 Point Majors!! I only had to show for 5 single wins - and Cali - co-owned Cadeau Poodles became an AKC CH as well. Brees- after one more Major Win - will finish as the 4th BBE Apricot AKC CH. :first: (bragging - so what - it aint easy! but it CAN be done!)

I am horribly competitive, and very driven. With Annie, my first, it was quite a challenge. She was red, that made it harder, and there IS such a learning curve. I cried like a baby when she achieved her AKC CH. With Lombardi, I cried like a baby when we cut him down. We had the BEST time together, he just lit up the ring he had so much presence, and we had a great connection. Showing Bardi was Fun! Fun! Fun! Fun!

Email me or pm me and I will help anyway I can - even if it is only encouragement.

And, look for the next issue of Poodle Variety, it is dedicated to Owner Handlers.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## outwest

Ah, NOLA, that third picture is so awesome! LOVE his expression and the photographer caught him so perfectly. 

Hunny, yah, I changed my mind and pm'd you instead (check there). I am backing off on some of my postings, but it's hard to break habits.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

My dog was shown with a handler for his Championship but I did owner handle him for some of his Grand. NOLA has done a wonderful job owner handling her dogs to their championships, dogs of color no less, and I would take any and all advice she gives!  

Though I have extremely limited experience in the show ring myself, I do know this. It takes dedication, perseverance, thick skin, and a true LOVE for the sport. Showing takes so much time and preparation, and most of the time as a new owner handler you will be beat by your competition, so you have to truly LOVE the sport. You have to have fun even when you lose - your poodle needs to enjoy showing as well. You need a quality dog/bitch and a great mentor. 

I know that even for experienced owner handlers it can take 1-2 years to finish a quality standard poodle bitch. Be patient, learn and get help from anyone and everyone you can.


----------



## gr8pdls

I've owner handled and sent out dogs with a pro. Currently, my wife and I are showing a 12-18 mo bitch in the Midwest US. There's some tough competition but when our wild child is behaving, she'll win. I never say and truly don't believe we ever lost 'do to politics'. There are a lot of good Poodles out there and if a judge comes across two very close dogs in the ring, they'd naturally go with the dog of someone they know. Not so much politics but human nature. 

NOLA, I love the puppy picture. To me that's the epitome of correct Poodle movement.


----------



## calarche

NOLA Standards said:


> Hello Hunny,
> 
> (that was fun to type! :act-up
> 
> Sounds like you have a great grasp of what it is going to take to be an Owner Handler in AKC.
> 
> You can be successful.
> Yes, it is hard, but it is not impossible.
> And it is SO rewarding! Known as the most competitive venue/highest bar, competing and achieving gives great recognition and accomplishment.
> 
> The X Factor is your mentor. Your dedication and desire to achieve follows closely. Your dog, beautifully presented with great structure and movement will get you there!
> 
> I started just a few years ago and have placed at the PCA National with my dogs - 3 x in 4 years. Singled out the 7th Red Standard AKC CH, Antoinette, finished the 3rd BBE Apricot Standard and the 1st Apricot Dog GR CH , Lombardi, and with spectacular help from Sarah R. - 2 5 Point Majors!! I only had to show for 5 single wins - and Cali - co-owned Cadeau Poodles became an AKC CH as well. Brees- after one more Major Win - will finish as the 4th BBE Apricot AKC CH. :first: (bragging - so what - it aint easy! but it CAN be done!)
> 
> I am horribly competitive, and very driven. With Annie, my first, it was quite a challenge. She was red, that made it harder, and there IS such a learning curve. I cried like a baby when she achieved her AKC CH. With Lombardi, I cried like a baby when we cut him down. We had the BEST time together, he just lit up the ring he had so much presence, and we had a great connection. Showing Bardi was Fun! Fun! Fun! Fun!
> 
> Email me or pm me and I will help anyway I can - even if it is only encouragement.
> 
> And, look for the next issue of Poodle Variety, it is dedicated to Owner Handlers.
> 
> Tabatha
> NOLA Standards


This is why I want one of your babies and for you to be my mentor! I got your email. I'll be calling you soon 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gr8pdls

Here's a humous story about judging/showing, more purient than political:

My first 'show' Poodle was out with a well known pro-handler from the upper Midwest who is, lets say, a bit rotund. They were at a show within driving distance so I went to watch. Since before my dog went with the handler, he was being trained in Agility, we had a very close bond, thus, the handler made it clear that I had to stay away before show time. 

I can't, for the life of me remember the judge's name, but he was a fit looking 40 year old something. 

So I'm watching the show from the 'wings' and see a very attractive blonde woman with a low cut fitted blouse holding a white Poodle. When the blonde took her Poodle into the ring, the judge NEVER looked at the dog as it was moving. Same thing when all the dogs were going around in the winners class. Although I was too far away for anyone to hear, I was yelling and pointing "HEY, the dogs are down there". It was waaaaay too obvious of where the judge's eyes were and what he was interested in. He was even making what seemed like flirtatious gestures and conversation with her.

Of all the 100's of shows I've entered or attended, that was the only time I thought about complaining to the sujperintendent.


----------



## hunny518

Thank you EVERYONE!!! That's why I love this forum! Everyone is full of encouragement and it really helps hearing everyone else's experiences.

NOLA I will definitely be PMing you with questions here and there. Thank you for sharing your successes it is really motivating.

I love my mentor and my breeder. I have the utmost respect for them and they have been so positive and very supportive. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518

gr8pdls said:


> Here's a humous story about judging/showing, more purient than political:
> 
> My first 'show' Poodle was out with a well known pro-handler from the upper Midwest who is, lets say, a bit rotund. They were at a show within driving distance so I went to watch. Since before my dog went with the handler, he was being trained in Agility, we had a very close bond, thus, the handler made it clear that I had to stay away before show time.
> 
> I can't, for the life of me remember the judge's name, but he was a fit looking 40 year old something.
> 
> So I'm watching the show from the 'wings' and see a very attractive blonde woman with a low cut fitted blouse holding a white Poodle. When the blonde took her Poodle into the ring, the judge NEVER looked at the dog as it was moving. Same thing when all the dogs were going around in the winners class. Although I was too far away for anyone to hear, I was yelling and pointing "HEY, the dogs are down there". It was waaaaay too obvious of where the judge's eyes were and what he was interested in. He was even making what seemed like flirtatious gestures and conversation with her.
> 
> Of all the 100's of shows I've entered or attended, that was the only time I thought about complaining to the sujperintendent.


Hmmm. Should I be wearing low cut fitted blouses to help my chances against the pros?? Lmao!! Totally kidding.
Thanks for that story, it gave me a chuckle 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacknic

I finished my first male completely owner handled, with no help from the breeder or a mentor, although I had lots of help along the way. I also had a lot of experience in the AKC ring with a different breed, which helped with nerves but that's about it. Poodles are a very specific breed when it comes to AKC shows, the way you move them, the grooming and the dreaded spray ups.
It is not a race, except maybe with a female you intend to breed. I always tell myself if I don't win, I have to at least learn something to make it worth my money, even if it is where to buy a great suit!
Good Luck and happy spray ups!!!


----------



## Jacknic

Sorry I had to figure out how to add the photo. He finished when he was 3 1/2.


----------



## ItzaClip

I know I'm Canadian kennel club, but thought maybe you guys know this... There is show this weekend in Calgary and I am hoping there is some sort of "exhibition fee" so I can bring my 15 week old spoo in for a day and get her used to the experience. I don't want to go in any ring. Just do a pretend. Brush her up on table, crate, walk around and watch what's going on. I'm a groomer and trainer so I would make sure I'm not a bother, but is she too young to be exposed to all the bugs?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518

Thank you! It's nice to get confirmation that it is possible. I might breed her when she is finished, but its not anything that I'm caring about right now and won't be disappointed if I don't get the opportunity. I also look at each time in the ring as a learning opportunity. My mentor is very pleased with our progress and we started showing at the end of April. Both my mentor and my breeder appear to have a LOT of faith in me and that feels good seeing how they barely know me and that we really only have been getting to know each other because of showing. (I'm very thankful and appreciative to have them in my life) 
It helps that I have been a groomer for 12 years and poodles have always been my passion, I was deemed the poodle groomer in our shop from the very beginning and always got them. I have a huge poodle clientele now. It's been so great though to learn the show patterns and I feel like it has taught me so much more to apply to pet grooming too. I am excited for showing and I feel my confidence build each time I go into the ring, I'm determined to finish her myself 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacknic

Hunny518 that sounds great and it sounds like you must have a natural ability, some lucky people just do. Good Luck and we all want to hear about results.


----------



## Marcoislandmom

I owner handle my girl in AKC however she is now in a hair growing phase, at 17 months. She goes back into the ring in the November December timeframe. It is possible to finish owner handled, however it depends on the judge. Some put of faces no matter what. I have a list of those to whom I will show and those I would not show before. Don't waste my time and entry fees on judges that always put of faces. Sorry for being so harsh but it is true. With poodles, you almost always (at least in my area with so many pro handlers nearby) have pros with their stable of dogs that make a class and sometimes a major. Karat has picked up a few AKC points, but I learned quickly what the real rules of owner handler are.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

ItzaClip said:


> I know I'm Canadian kennel club, but thought maybe you guys know this... There is show this weekend in Calgary and I am hoping there is some sort of "exhibition fee" so I can bring my 15 week old spoo in for a day and get her used to the experience. I don't want to go in any ring. Just do a pretend. Brush her up on table, crate, walk around and watch what's going on. I'm a groomer and trainer so I would make sure I'm not a bother, but is she too young to be exposed to all the bugs?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I personally would not take a pup so young to a show. Too much risk. The baby puppy class scares the bejeepers out of me, but I do tend to be very cautious.


----------



## ItzaClip

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I personally would not take a pup so young to a show. Too much risk. The baby puppy class scares the bejeepers out of me, but I do tend to be very cautious.


I was nervous too, so since it was at spruce meadows (huge horse jumping place with majority of it empty right now) I just went and sat over at the edges of tree s and fields, didn't even take her with me into any exhibition areas, and just worked on focus work and chilling in grass. It was nice cause it's so big that no where outside the ring is busy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLA Standards

Depends on pup's immunization schedule.

If the Mother was solid and the schedule is solid, I would go.

I take mine...BUT, I know my Mother's are good and I do a shot at 8 and a shot at 12 and then after 16.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## NOLA Standards

It's always "the thing", to check out who is judging. 

But really, you just have to go and show and hope the judge is looking for your dog that day.

As I've shown, there are a couple, but only a couple of judges who are on the "do not show to" list, but only a couple. And they are - with the exception of one - on the list because they do not have a preference for the type of dog I have.

Yes, we do recognize some judges are prone to faces. Or at least SEEM that way....

But, I've got a couple of great wins under judges with rather "political" reputations. So I can say that the rumor is not always the truth.

Just go and try and bring your best!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


PS Nili, if Karat picked up points, you need to check with AKC. To date she does not show any points. 

Another tough thing. Learning to count points and realizing unless you beat everyone that day (dog or bitch) you only got a class win, not a point. ( In AKC anyway. Do not actually know how UKC works.) And, Reserves are First Looser. A nice ribbon, but still only First Looser.... :aetsch:


----------



## Marcoislandmom

Tabatha, thanks. She has had wins. I will check with AKC re points. Thought she got them since she beat other bitches both in her 6-9 and then 9-12 mo classes. If she had to be best bitch for points, then no, she did not get them. In UKC, if you win your class, you get 10 points. If there is no competition, then you don't get the competitive wins. You need both points and competitive wins to champion. It is confusing to be in three different showing systems (AKC, UKC and IABCA).


----------



## CharismaticMillie

In AKC, the winner of each bitch class comes back in the ring and competes for Winner's Bitch. Winner's Bitch is the one who takes home the points, not the class winners.


----------



## NOLA Standards

AKC is tough.

And, it can be confusing.

The only points awarded are to Winners Bitch. All class winners compete - there must be competition (can't be only one in your class, win it and therefore be Winners Bitch - there have to be at least multiples in the class or multiple class winners) - and the Winner of the Bitches takes away the point(s).


Class wins are great. And if we don't get the class win we certainly aren't going Winners! But it's, in AKC, only the first step.


I still periodically have to ask for help counting as I am CONVINCED that there should have been points (or more points! ha) involved.

*Case*: Poodle Specialty Brees went BOS in Variety. So, of all the dog standard poodles - he was Best (a bitch won BOB so he was BOS). Then he also went BOS in Breed. So he competed against the other males in the Specialty (mini and toy) and won Best Opposite Sex to the Bitch (standard) that won BISS (Best In Specialty Show). Now 'splain to me how that was only worth 2 points.

That shoulda been worth like...10 :amen: But only the points earned in his Variety counted. On the other hand he did get all but a set of FABULOUS towels - black and white with pink and black and white ribbons that have poodles on them! (made by theStars and donated to the Specialty) 

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## outwest

It's tough to get any points, even tougher to get majors. So far Jazz has only been in one show that even had majors availalble (a poodle specialty). Jazz was a total doofus that day plus the competition was very high and he is not fully developed (he wouldn't have won anyway). Two shows were supposed to be majors in bitches and he won best of winners, but people didn't show up so they weren't majors after all. One show he got winners dog and I swore it was two points. When I checked the AKC site it was only one (I still can't figure that one out-maybe one was disqualified???). He has some nice reserve winners ribbons.  

A few more points and Jazz will be 'singled out' meaning he only needs majors. I might have to have his handler take him further afield to find them.

I am not in a hurry and Jazz isn't being shown very much right now anyway. I am enjoying the process and learning so much with my first AKC show poodle. When or if he becomes a champion, what then? I am having too much fun!


----------



## Pampered Pooch

hunny518 said:


> I have been Handling Aria for her shows and I'm determined to finish her championship on my own as an owner-handler. We have only done 4 shows so far and she is only 13 months old an her first show was when she was 11 months old. I'm am 100% new to showing and Aria and I are learning together. I have a great mentor and my breeder is 100% fantastic and they have complete faith in Aria and I. Afterall, he is the one who talked me into giving it a try.
> I have so far been going into this with the attitude that it is a learning experience for me and not concentrating on winning nor do I really care when we don't. So many people keep telling me that it's almost impossible for an owner-handler to finish their poodle but my breeder and mentor think we have a good chance. They both have been in the show poodle world for over 20 years. I have seen a couple owner handlers who are getting points on their dogs so that keeps me hopeful, but they aren't new to the show world either. Last show I know I was beat strictly do to politics. I could tell when the judge evaluated us in our class she was very impressed with Aria, but for best of winners I had no chance.
> Last show, Aria and I showed our best so far, and that got me really excited and finally feel like we are getting this down.
> 
> I'm just wondering if there are any owner handlers here who can help keep up my faith and give me a little insight.
> Is there something I can do that will help us stand out just a little more then the pro-handlers?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



You can do it!

I'm still working at it, but have 6 points on my toy poodle. I need to find her some majors still.

What works best for me: to help me improve in the ring is having my husband take some video on my iPad. This has been an amazing help! It shows me for myself what the judge is seeing. To be honest this is better feedback then hearing anybody else's opinions. 

I take my girl to conformation classes weekly the month before a show.

I've read a couple of books as well. Such as winners edge. I think the most important part in this book was a statement of presenting your dog like a fine piece of art. This is something that I remind myself of right before putting her on the table. 
This book is written by a professional handler, their point of view is that the judges hold the professional to a higher standard but give the owner handler a chance. But the moment that the owner handler make a silly mistake in the ring there automatically looked over. I don't think that this is always true but of course I do try to not make mistakes. I do have to say that I have made some silly ones before though - simply because of lack of experience. Don't let this discourage you, it has happened to everyone, or so I've heard. LOL

My mentor gives great feedback when I'm out of the ring. Sometimes on what I need to work on, or how well we did. 

So my point is, try not to get discouraged and just let that drive you to work harder, practice with your dog more, and to be sure that the grooming is beautiful, and that your dog is well conditioned for the ring.

Good luck!


----------



## hunny518

Pampered Pooch said:


> You can do it!
> 
> I'm still working at it, but have 6 points on my toy poodle. I need to find her some majors still.
> 
> What works best for me: to help me improve in the ring is having my husband take some video on my iPad. This has been an amazing help! It shows me for myself what the judge is seeing. To be honest this is better feedback then hearing anybody else's opinions.
> 
> I take my girl to conformation classes weekly the month before a show.
> 
> I've read a couple of books as well. Such as winners edge. I think the most important part in this book was a statement of presenting your dog like a fine piece of art. This is something that I remind myself of right before putting her on the table.
> This book is written by a professional handler, their point of view is that the judges hold the professional to a higher standard but give the owner handler a chance. But the moment that the owner handler make a silly mistake in the ring there automatically looked over. I don't think that this is always true but of course I do try to not make mistakes. I do have to say that I have made some silly ones before though. Don't let this discourage you, it has happened to everyone, or so I've heard. LOL
> 
> My mentor gives great feedback when I'm out of the ring. Sometimes on what I need to work on, or how well we did.
> 
> Good luck!


We have been showing her almost every weekend this summer and we now are in the middle of our 3 week break before PCA regionals. It has been an amazing experience. She has been winning 1st in her class and last show I felt we had a shot to get the 3point major but we were beat by my breeder, so in my opinion it was still very exciting to get to share that joy! Since I started this thread I have gained so much confidence and my mentor has been very pleased with Aria and Is progress. She told me her and I have come together as a team out in the ring and its beginning to help us stand out in a positive way. At the last show we won our class both days and we had some tough competition in the sense of pros, but on the second day my mentor told me that we were the best presented team out there and we outright earned it. hearing these from my mentor really revs me up and keeps me pumped. I'm slowly figuring out the way AKC works and it feels good to be able to actually pay attention an understand whats goin on now. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pampered Pooch

I know the feeling! It seemed so confusing to me... Some things still are lol 

Good luck at PCA!


----------



## NOLA Standards

Have a GREAT TIME at the PCA Regional!

Should be an awesome show.


:first: On an Owner Handler note, Brees is now AKC BBE CH Salvation By the Nine du NOLA's Caniche Rouge. He finished with a 4 Point Major! He is my second BBE AKC CH.

My Mentor groomed and coached us prior to the Cluster (4 day show). He picked up his final major the second day out.

SOOOOOOO rewarding.

I'm still smiling!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## hunny518

NOLA Standards said:


> Have a GREAT TIME at the PCA Regional!
> 
> Should be an awesome show.
> 
> 
> :first: On an Owner Handler note, Brees is now AKC BBE CH Salvation By the Nine du NOLA's Caniche Rouge. He finished with a 4 Point Major! He is my second BBE AKC CH.
> 
> My Mentor groomed and coached us prior to the Cluster (4 day show). He picked up his final major the second day out.
> 
> SOOOOOOO rewarding.
> 
> I'm still smiling!
> 
> Tabatha
> NOLA Standards


That's so awesome Tabatha! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

